# TETERBORO,NJ Senior F SABLE



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Ginger: Petfinder

This 10 year old German Shepherd Dog came in when her elderly owner could no longer care for her. Ginger is calm, friendly and smart and responsive to her handler. Her ideal home would have previous experience with this breed and no children under 12 years old.

















   ​
Bergen County Animal Shelter​
Teterboro, NJ​
201-229-4600​


*Ginger*
*Bergen County Animal Shelter*
Teterboro, NJ
201-229-4600


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Awww.... love her... she is beautiful. I wish I could take her! 

Tanja


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

RBARI did a courtesy post for her to generate interest. Still at the shelter. Another one who spent years in a garage and is now hoping for a few good years. What a beautiful dog!

Ginger-URGENT 
*German Shepherd Dog*

* Large







Senior







Female







Dog *


  
 

*More About Ginger-URGENT*

Ginger is a courtesy posting and is not a RBARI dog- please contact us at [email protected] to be put in the touch with the shelter handling her adoption. Ginger is a very sweet 10 year old purebred sable German Shepherd given up after spending most of her life chained in a garage. She is a sweet gentle soul who loves walks, games of fetch, or just laying by your side. She is looking for a calmer adult home where she will get the love and care she missed out on for most of her life. Ginger is very depressed in the shelter and is hoping to find a home or rescue ASAP! 

Ramapo-Bergen Animal Refuge
2 Shelter Lane
Oakland, NJ 07436
Tel: 201-337-5180 










Ginger-URGENT is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Years in a garage - ugh  Poor Ginger, she deserves to have some fun in her golden years. Lovely girl, I have a soft spot for the sables......
__________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Sables and livers are my two favorite shepherds and this gal is absolutely lovely. She has a spark of fun in her eyes yet looks as gentle as claimed. I wish I could take her but my two are as much as I can handle right now. 

I hope someone grabs her. She needs more than life in a garage.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

This poor girl is still at the shelter.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Awww.... how sad... I would adopt a older or senior dog in a minute over a pup. They are much easier... I wish I was in the position to do this now.... I really like her. I hope someone can help this pretty girl!

Tanja


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

When I get back to the States, soon, seniors are comin' home with me again..


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i just received a private e-mail about this girl, she is now extra urgent. can anyone here help this "sweet, gentle soul"?
she has no more time.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Bump
Stunningly beautiful
And what a face
There is nothing like the wisdom of a senior GSD who has been around the block


----------



## raraujo (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm interested in adopting Ginger. I can't seem to get through the voicemail system at Teterboro. I've emailed both RBARI and Garden State GSD rescue to ask for assistance in pulling and transport to NC. Can anyone here help?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

raraujo said:


> I'm interested in adopting Ginger. I can't seem to get through the voicemail system at Teterboro. I've emailed both RBARI and Garden State GSD rescue to ask for assistance in pulling and transport to NC. Can anyone here help?


Keep trying!!


----------



## raraujo (Jul 28, 2008)

I got word that Ginger needs to be an only pet. They had her marked as no cats, but sounds like she's not good with other dogs. So - that won't work with us, I'm so sorry. I would love to have given her a last home.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh my heart jumped for joy when i saw your post...but you are right, they say she should be an only pet. thank you for wanting to rescue, there are so many in need, please keep looking!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

ginger with the sweet face is still listed on petfinder.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Why do they say she can't be with other dogs? Is she just reactive to others? Has she attacked previous housemates? Heck, my old bitch would outright start attacking another dog on sight, even if it immediately backed down from her. But all it took was a proper, safe intro and separation at first and she was soon playing with the new dogs.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Anyone interested should call the shelter and ask for a call back from the person who evaluated her. To find out what her actual behavior was in the dog-to-dog setup, and what the testing situation was. Or connect with a local GSD rescue and ask how they evaluate, and, if their procedure works for you, whether they'd evaluate her for you. 

I had emailed for an evaluation report to better network for her. Was told she had been evaluated by the shelter. No more. I had also wondered what her actual behavior is when she meets other dogs, as a basis for assessing whether or not she can learn to coexist. And not an interpretation of that behavior. There is the dog's behavior, the test dog's behavior, the tested dog's stress level in that situation, the evaluator's skill, and a potential adopter's handling skill, and all influence the assessment...


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i notice her pf page has the symbol for no cats and no kids, but no symbol for no dogs. ???


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

:help:


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

ginger's petfinder link is STILL active.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

petfinder link is still active. shelter employees must see something special in this girl if she's been around this long.


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

It would be nice if someone could evaluate this dog to see how bad she really is with other dogs and whether it is hopless or doable with some effort.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

well that's a fact.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

If anyone has a rescue option pending on dog-to-dog behavior, I suggest you call the shelter and ask that the person who evaluated her there speak with you before even making arrangements for a second eval. There probably is good info there, and it'd be a courtesy. 
The nearest GSD rescue is Garden State German Shepherd Rescue in NJ. If anyone has an option for her pending further dog-to-dog evaluation, I'd suggest you ask GSGSR for a courtesy eval. Maybe they'll do it. 
It's over 4 hrs one way for me to drive there, I really cannot. 
I don't know whether the shelter would let anyone evaluate who isn't with a rescue that is approved by them, and that caution would be for good reasons. The NJ GSD rescue is to my best knowledge, and several other local rescues. 
Let's all keep pulling for her, for what we can do from afar.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i just now see that ginger is already listed on garden state's petfinder page, as well as bergen county's. that (gs) pf listing says that she has been evaluated by garden state and passed all their tests, with the exception of no cats. they say nothing about other dogs. the garden state pf page states she is still at bergen county shelter and to contact them and say you saw her on gs's pf page. 

what a beautiful girl and dear soul. i so hope she finds a soft place to land for the autumn of her life. it does look like she has a rescue in her corner.


----------

